# Greening up!



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Finally got some MUCH needed rain! On Friday morning (31 March 06) there was barely a blade of green grass and the trees were just STARTING to bud, Now - after 3 1/2"+ of rain, the grass has magically appeared! There are even small LEAVES on the Lilac bushes! I helped a neighbor burn 39 acres of CRP last Thursday. Drove by it this morning and it was already green enough so that you couldn't tell it was burnt! Just about time to mow!


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

The buds are appearing here in Upstate NY but the grass has not come to life yet. Due to the lack of snow I hope we don't have a too dry season. The lakes are down and the streams are hardly flowing. Dry = fires. Not a good thing. Especially when water level is down.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

We are actually .60 AHEAD of normal so far this year! Suppose to get more rain/ severe weather coming in on Wednesday night and Thursday. Trying to get my shed done to the point I can work inside of it when it's raining, but I'm not gonna hold my breath!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Heck, I have planted an entire landscape in the front yard already....and you guys are still stuck in snow? Amazing how the country is so different...heck it was 88 here yesterday!!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

It's 34* right now @ 0700! Supposed to get up to 65* today!


----------

